

Review my app: Feedbark - ask questions, get anonymous answers - cloudkj
http://feedbark.com

======
theprodigy
Your app is very similar to yahoo answers. I don't think this will make a lot
of money , but at least you got some real practice programming something.

Could you tell me how it is different than yahoo answers?

~~~
cloudkj
It is similar, but the goal with this is to have a more social, personal
outlet for questions to friends. I think it's more similar to (and was
inspired by) sites like failin.gs and formspring in that you can participate
anonymously.

------
bgnm2000
if you need to login/signup to post a comment, how does it remain anonymous?

Whats going to stop the flamers and trolls?

~~~
cloudkj
You can answer questions without logging in or signing up. The answers need to
be approved by the person that originally asked the question before they show
up.

